
UK concludes it can mitigate risk from Huawei equipment use in 5G - tomarr
https://uk.reuters.com/article/us-britain-huawei-tech/uk-concludes-it-can-mitigate-risk-from-huawei-equipment-use-in-5g-ft-idUKKCN1Q60NR
======
trickledown
The best way to mitigate this risk is to make sure there are standards and a
viable vendor poole. There will always be higher risk associated with a single
vendor.

------
Dahoon
Can they mitigate risks from US businesses too? They _are_ the biggest risk if
you go by facts and not rumors and propaganda after all.

